# cotton cloth covering autocatalizers



## arthur kierski (Oct 3, 2009)

is there any pmg in the cotton cloth covering the autocatalizers?
i am asking this because here there are people buying it and i have chance of getting it free


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2009)

From what I have read on the PGM's in the auto cats you can find the dust laying along the roadside and in the sweepings from the street cleaner. Find out where the city disposes of their sweeps, you may become a rich man.

The first thing you need to do is contact goldsilverpro then ask him how to process your sample before sending it to him for an assay. Snipping a corner from 1 cloth won't cut it. If it were me I would gather up several thousand pounds of the cloth, homogenize it then send a sample to GSP for an assay, this would be representative of your lot.

While your waiting on the assay results do not add more material to this saved lot as it will make your returned assay useless should you decide to sell the saved lot to a refiner. Keep your chain of documents in order to match each lot of material saved.

*
A UK university has developed a method of recovering platinum group metals (PGMs) which originate from catalytic converters from roadside dust*
http://www.enterpriseeuropenetwork.at/marketplace/show.php?bbsref=09%20GB%2043O3%203EX6


----------



## EDI Refining (Oct 3, 2009)

No PGMs in the cloth or very little, those little metal peices you may see, I believe are Zinc - I'm talking about the ceramic honeycomb converters, not the foil type


----------

